

Entrepreneurial DNA Transcends Context - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/entrepreneurial-dna-transcends-context/

======
dkokelley
I think this post brings up a great point that programmer types tend to
overlook: relationship management.

I had a professor in college who taught business ethics, and also an
entrepreneurship elective. He would always call everyone in his address book
on their birthday and wish them well. It didn't even matter if he hadn't seen
them the entire year.

I can't say for sure if it helped him succeed, but for such a small investment
of time, imagine the goodwill generated by giving someone a quick 'happy
birthday' call.

~~~
gruseom
Really? If I got an arbitrary call on my birthday from some business contact
whom I hardly knew, I'd be wondering what was wrong with that person.
Relationships aren't a bag of tricks.

~~~
dkokelley
It's not like he's calling to pitch anything. He legitimately wants to wish
them a happy birthday and catch up with them. I guess some discretion is used
when deciding to call someone. (He obviously had to know them well enough at
some point to get their birthdate.)

------
xiaoma
>(p.s. i don’t use spell check…deal with it)

PS, I flagged your story about when you decided to "by" some chocolate and
then "through" it away...deal with it.

